
List of resources to learn deep learning - julien421
https://medium.com/@vzkuma/4-steps-for-learning-deep-learning-86f11fcee54#.6nrtkcrn0
======
v1vek
I created this list during my paternity leave when I was making the transition
from using other ML tools to deep learning. Over the last year, several of my
colleagues/friends have used this list and have started using Deep Neural
Networks for various applications.

My goal for sharing this list was to inspire more people to learn and not be
scared of this new tool. Getting started has never been easier.

@julien421 Thanks for posting on HN.

------
poojakumari
Feels like deep learning is really hot on HackerNews

